# Bacteria Bloom?



## ou8twenty (Feb 8, 2003)

Hello All,

I noticed my tank was kinda cloudy the other day and checked the parameters and I have ammonia. The tank is a sixty gallon and I'm running two penguin 330's. The tank has been cycled and running for close to a year with no problems.

What is a bacteria bloom? Is it something I might have?

Thank you for any information.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

Could be a bacteria bloom. They usually occur when something changes in the tank that allows a sharp increase in the number of bacteria living in the tank. At some point, the microbes become so numerous that they cloud the water.

Since your cloudy water corresponds to an increased ammonia reading, I think it could be food related. Have you fed anything different or fed more food recently? Does anyone else in your house feed the fish? Are you missing any fish?

The bacteria are harmless and most bacterial blooms go away by themselves in a few days.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Check for any decaying food or plants, they can sometimes cause a spike in ammonia.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

weird... I got the same thing to 2 of my tanks over the weekend (one in the feeder tank, and in my big tank)

but its all clear now.. got lots of nitrate tho


----------



## ou8twenty (Feb 8, 2003)

Well my fish are always shredding my plants, possible a root under the gravel.

I didn't know plants cause ammonia

thanks


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

ou8twenty said:


> I didn't know plants cause ammonia


 Decaying plants cause ammonia. Actually, plants can utilize both ammonia and nitrate for food.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i got same sh*t but i did a 35% water change everyday for about 3 days and it went away


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Cant some plants eat Nitrite aswell DonH? i once read that some where and Donald D told me this..


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Cant some plants eat Nitrite aswell DonH? i once read that some where and Donald D told me this..


 I agree with Don Dickson... Nitrites can be used as a source of nitrogen for plants.


----------

